# Microwaving A Mask



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2020)

I wonder if microwaving a mask would not kill all germs. Seems to me it would.  Or why not put one in an oven @ 150 degrees? I just saw on the news hospital person are steaming their masks in bleach to be able to use them five times.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 1, 2020)

I think there is a little metal piece that fits over the bridge of the nose. If there is it wouldn't be good in the microwave. Not sure about the oven. 150 is a bit low. 220 is boiling and the item has to be boiled for several minutes.


----------



## oldman (Apr 1, 2020)

Seems to me that if the cloth mask was rinsed in hot water and then rung out before placing it into the microwave, it would act as a sterilizer. So, I would think it should kill bacteria.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

I wouldn't risk causing a fire.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 1, 2020)

oldman said:


> Seems to me that if the cloth mask was rinsed in hot water and then rung out before placing it into the microwave, it would act as a sterilizer. So, I would think it should kill bacteria.


We aren't talking bacteria here, but viruses which are many times smaller than bacteria, Covid19 is still virus around 120nm sized.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I wonder if microwaving a mask would not kill all germs. Seems to me it would.  Or why not put one in an oven @ 150 degrees? I just saw on the news hospital person are steaming their masks in bleach to be able to use them five times.


Will a Microwave dry TP??


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 2, 2020)

I doubt a microwave would kill all germs as the heat is not evenly distributed.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 2, 2020)

I have  steamer so even though I would not do it. a water/bleach solution *may* kill the virus .


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Will a Microwave dry TP??


No but it will remove all stains.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I think there is a little metal piece that fits over the bridge of the nose. If there is it wouldn't be good in the microwave. Not sure about the oven. 150 is a bit low. 220 is boiling and the item has to be boiled for several minutes.


I chose 150 degrees  randomly as summer heat helps dowse flu viruses. Yes I know this is not the flu. 
Boiling would destroy the mask.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm not sure why autoclaves are not used to disinfect masks so that they can be reused at least more than once.  Every hospital, most doctors offices, all dentists have autoclaves.  

I just looked up the specifics of an autoclave:

_An *autoclave* is a pressure chamber that is used to sterilize equipment and supplies. When these items are placed inside the *autoclave they* are exposed to high temperature steam (usually around 132 degrees Celsius or 270 degrees Fahrenheit) for about twenty minutes. _

Hmmm...I guess that might just break down the fibers in the masks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

Use alcohol or disinfectant wipes. The act of wiping with those agents will kill the germs. I've done it with my surgical mask because I only had 8 left and gave half to my son.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I think there is a little metal piece that fits over the bridge of the nose. If there is it wouldn't be good in the microwave. Not sure about the oven. 150 is a bit low. 220 is boiling and the item has to be boiled for several minutes.



I've read multiple times that 160* will kill the virus and not start paper on fire. People were talking about putting their mail in the oven to disinfect.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 2, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Use alcohol or disinfectant wipes. The act of wiping with those agents will kill the germs. I've done it with my surgical mask because I only had 8 left and gave half to my son.



Be careful with disinfectant wipes. They don't instantly kill viruses. Read the direction on them. To kill a virus the surface has to be kept wet for at least 3 minutes. So you'd have to use multiple wipes and work to keep it wet for 3 minutes. A lot of people think if they wipe off their steering wheel with a wipe it's going to kill any virus. Not so.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> I've read multiple times that 160* will kill the virus and not start paper on fire. People were talking about putting their mail in the oven to disinfect.


I just leave my mail for 24-48 hours before opening it.  There's nothing in there that can't wait.  The days of mail being crucial are way behind most of us.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I just leave my mail for 24-48 hours before opening it.  There's nothing in there that can't wait.  The days of mail being crucial are way behind most of us.


Same here


----------

